# يأأأختي هذي



## جوو الرياض (10 نوفمبر 2011)

‫بنوته و جربوع لولي‬&lrm; - YouTube​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: يأأأختي هذي*

فديت قلبها الصغيرونه

تسلم جوو ع المشاركه


----------



## ابو/ احمــــــــــد (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: يأأأختي هذي*

كل عام وانت طيب جوو
الامورة الصغيره الله يحفظها شكلها مستانسه مع هذا الجربوع وش وداه عندها 
وبعدين ؟؟؟هل الجربوع هذا فار ولا مختلف


----------



## جوو الرياض (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: يأأأختي هذي*



‏ღ دانة الدنيا ღ قال:


> فديت قلبها الصغيرونه
> 
> تسلم جوو ع المشاركه


 

الله يسلمك ....


ثانكس ع المرور


----------



## جوو الرياض (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: يأأأختي هذي*



ابو/ احمــــــــــد قال:


> كل عام وانت طيب جوو
> الامورة الصغيره الله يحفظها شكلها مستانسه مع هذا الجربوع وش وداه عندها
> وبعدين ؟؟؟هل الجربوع هذا فار ولا مختلف


 

وانت بصحه وسلامه .. كل عام وانت بخير يارب

ههههه والله مدري شووفت عينك ههه كلهم نفس الوجيه

بس الجربوي كفرات بلون اتوقع مرتفع


الف شكر لك​


----------

